

Actor Ben Affleck Testifies Before Congress as an African Expert  - yeukhon
http://www.voanews.com/content/actor-ben-affleck-testifies-before-congress-as-an-african-expert/1860170.html

======
yeukhon
Here is the full hearing:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egqyaQKd5kk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egqyaQKd5kk)

Very interesting from an actor. Real issue.

